# I dont usually brag



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so I dont usually do this but I got such nice photos of her I had to post

This is Phoenix Rising Flash Point DOB 6/9/10
Dam: End of The Line State of Zen
Sire: Sunny Daze Kiss My Flash



















Thanks for letting me share


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see why you want to brag girl ... she is gorgeous....  :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very purdy!  :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I enjoy seeing pics of your goats!!

Flash Point is a girl worth being proud of  
That 2nd pic is priceless...she loves her mommy!

And....I'm making a public request to see ALL of your goats too!

Let me see....I think we need to see baby bellies, developing udders etc. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I did post pictures Liz -- let me see if I can find the link

here it is Liz viewtopic.php?f=13&t=20363


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a cute face!! She is very pretty... do share, you know we all love goat pics!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Cute as the day she was born with those amazingly blue eyes looking up at me!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

She looks like she's got lots of personality. I love that. And she really is a beauty too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes LOTS of personality


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Soooo cute...I don't think I could resist giving her a treat...well maybe 2 or 3 with that adorable begging face! :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she gets plenty! Im trying to teach her she only gets treats if she is down on all fours and not on me


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh look at that face! Maybe if you visit in the fall, you can train my monsters not to rush when I open the feed room door! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes im still planning on coming! I have my plane ticket money just need spending money and vehical rental

as to teaching im not so sure im good at it.....so far she knows what's expected of her but she can't resist jumping  BRAT


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Shes a beautiful girl! I love her markings and blue eyes!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait to show her in a couple months. The first show is the last weekend in may. She was shown twice last year but I really think has grown into herself in the past couple months. Growing in length and her shoulders are much tighter then they were (I even considered selling her due to that). 

Im breeding her this month to kid in the fall hopefully. Polled and blue eyed babies possible which is very exciting. Love polled kids


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Look at that mug! How adorable! Definately worth bragging about; very pretty doe!

Deb Mc


----------

